# Amp Repairs



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have an Alpine PDX-1.1000 that I got CHEAP along with 2 PDX-4.150's that were installed in a custom car build for an Atlanta Falcons player. The amps were only for show and never hooked up since the builder knew that the player (who will be nameless) only wanted the PDX amps for looks to match the asthetics of the custom build to the Audi A12. They were removed and sold to me since I know the builder at a VERY low price. I only paid $175 for the PDX-1.1000. Problem is after a year and a half of use the amp blows fuses as soon as it turns on. I disconnected EVERYTHING as far as RCA's and speaker out and it still blows fuses. I benched and watched closely for no shorts in wiring for power and ground and as soon as I energizes the remote on ZAP! blown fuses.

I need a GOOD source for repair since I paid so little for the amp. It will now be given to one of my kids to use when working again. Is there anybody here that can do this for me? I live in the Metro Atlanta area but I don't mind shipping. PM me if you need to or know who does QUALITY work.


Chuck


----------

